# Need positive thoughts



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

After my mammogram and sonogram today I have to have a biopsy. This has happened to me 3 years ago and it was nothing 
Hoping for the same result ?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts your way Mags. In most cases they are just being overly cautious because they just can't be 100 % sure on what they are seeing. Overly cautious is a good thing even though it causes us a lot of stress.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Great thoughts coming your way!!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thinking about you Mags. Hopefully, it's nothing like the one from 3 years ago. I hope this helps, my grandmother constantly had fibroid issues in her breasts. She had a lot of biopsies and tests but it was always nothing. Sending you love and hugs:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying for you Mags. I too had a biopsy years ago,and it turned out to be nothing.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Couldn't find it to target after squishing me to death so no biopsy trying to get a mri and if not come back in 6 months to see if it has changed ?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Couldn't find it to target after squishing me to death so no biopsy trying to get a mri and if not come back in 6 months to see if it has changed ?


So does that mean there was nothing there if they couldn't find it? Or maybe it was a small cyst and they popped it when they squished you to death?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts and big hugs! Prayers that nothing shows up on the MRI!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just to lighten up the situation (which isn't at all light). . . I am sure Walter knows of some saint statute you can plant somewhere that looks after these more delicate issues. He is a world of information especially for a guy!:HistericalSmiley:

So happy that you can just wait, but it must make you a bit anxious?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mags - just saw this. I'm a little confused about the biopsy and the squishing. Were they trying to pinpoint where the area was and couldn't? I had to have targeting done ages ago -- and it was going to take so long they asked me if I wanted to sit on a chair:blink::blink:. In those days they had to develop the Mammo and had me wait until the films were done in the same squished position. Thought I'd pass out...that's why they offered the chair. :faint: I would hope things are better these days. Sounds like they feel that things are okay for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mags, 

Sorry it is a waiting came. I am not here much lately - work is really really busy and homelife even more so. But to answer Sandi's question/comment. It is Saint Agatha of Sicily - coincidentally one of the patron Saints of Malta.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

perhaps it was a shadow? would that be possible? Hoping for the best and this is behind you soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Mags,
> 
> Sorry it is a waiting came. I am not here much lately - work is really really busy and homelife even more so. But to answer Sandi's question/comment. It is Saint Agatha of Sicily - coincidentally one of the patron Saints of Malta.


BINGO! I knew Walter would enlighten us! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> So does that mean there was nothing there if they couldn't find it? Or maybe it was a small cyst and they popped it when they squished you to death?


They could see it but it was small and said it might be hard to target it for a biopsy. There are two doctors who do this here. The one who originally read both mammogram and sonogram wanted all this. The one I had today and she also was the one who did the one I had three years ago seemed to not want to overreact. She said if she couldn't definitely pinpoint it she would not do the biopsy because chances are she would miss it. She recommended the MRI or wait 6 months.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ha ha, thanks I did need a laugh. Right now I am soooooo sore!




edelweiss said:


> Just to lighten up the situation (which isn't at all light). . . I am sure Walter knows of some saint statute you can plant somewhere that looks after these more delicate issues. He is a world of information especially for a guy!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> So happy that you can just wait, but it must make you a bit anxious?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Kim. My mom was 89 when she died and never had a mammogram! My problem is mine are very dense.



kd1212 said:


> Thinking about you Mags. Hopefully, it's nothing like the one from 3 years ago. I hope this helps, my grandmother constantly had fibroid issues in her breasts. She had a lot of biopsies and tests but it was always nothing. Sending you love and hugs:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It is called Biopsy, Breast with Stereotactic Guidance. You lay on a table surrounded by a whole bunch of pink little stuffed animals (not kidding ) Walter-you might not want to read this :w00t:
Your boob falls through a whole in the table and they grab it and start tugging and mashing this plate. Through the whole process they are taking pictures comparing it to the ones that showed the spot and mark you. When they are satisfied they have the target the vacuum it out. Yep it does hurt. 





Snowbody said:


> Mags - just saw this. I'm a little confused about the biopsy and the squishing. Were they trying to pinpoint where the area was and couldn't? I had to have targeting done ages ago -- and it was going to take so long they asked me if I wanted to sit on a chair:blink::blink:. In those days they had to develop the Mammo and had me wait until the films were done in the same squished position. Thought I'd pass out...that's why they offered the chair. :faint: I would hope things are better these days. Sounds like they feel that things are okay for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

At the rate I am going I am going to be surrounded by saints. Definitely need to convert to a Catholic.



wkomorow said:


> Mags,
> 
> Sorry it is a waiting came. I am not here much lately - work is really really busy and homelife even more so. But to answer Sandi's question/comment. It is Saint Agatha of Sicily - coincidentally one of the patron Saints of Malta.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Thanks Kim. My mom was 89 when she died and never had a mammogram! My problem is mine are very dense.


I know it's hard to do, but try to remain calm until you know more. The stress will get you sicker. I'm sorry that you're sore. Men definitely had to invent these horrific and invasive tests for us--not to mention the pain. Mammograms, vaginal probes-ugh. Hopefully, someone will invent something less invasive and painful in the near future. MRIs are probably the best test that you can get. I am hoping beyond hope that it's nothing--maybe an error or shadow like Brenda said. When do you go?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Having breast cancer I have to add my 2 cents here. I would go to a breast surgeon for a second opinion if you are at all concerned. My breast surgeon does her own ultrasounds and biopsies in her office. If you want her name PM me. She's in Lake Mary. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

TLR said:


> Having breast cancer I have to add my 2 cents here. I would go to a breast surgeon for a second opinion if you are at all concerned. My breast surgeon does her own ultrasounds and biopsies in her office. If you want her name PM me. She's in Lake Mary. Thoughts and prayers.


I like Tracey's suggestion. It doesn't mean that you don't have a good doctor ... but, in cases like this I am a believer that a second opinion wouldn't hurt. 

Mags, I am sure this is stressful for you ... but, I have a feeling all is going to be okay. 

Hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I know this is scary, but sending good thoughts that it will turn out to be nothing!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> It is called Biopsy, Breast with Stereotactic Guidance. You lay on a table surrounded by a whole bunch of pink little stuffed animals (not kidding ) Walter-you might not want to read this :w00t:
> Your boob falls through a whole in the table and they grab it and start tugging and mashing this plate. Through the whole process they are taking pictures comparing it to the ones that showed the spot and mark you. When they are satisfied they have the target the vacuum it out. Yep it does hurt.


I had that done, but it was a sterotactic biopsy,they actually cut out a section of tissue..,it's like a mamogram with a needle biopsy, while laying on a medievil torture rack....I think some sadistic mediveil torturer thought, gee... lets combine a mammogram and a needle biopsy together, oh and lets through in a rack table where you lay on it,no padding to make it soft.. stick your boob though a hole and we stick it in a vice, tell you to hold still, no sneezing or itching while we stick a big needle in it..
Yup.. Sounds like a day at Disney..


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My thoughts are with you! *hugs*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for good results.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mags you've had a lot on your plate lately, showing your house, selling your house, having a downsizing at work, not sure if you have decided to go back to work, and now this, geeze makes me tired
I'll remember you in my prayers, hoping all will be well. I love you sweet Mags:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am definitely being tested! But staying positive and handling one thing at a time. It probably is a plus to be this busy and not have time to think about it.

If the MRI shows something definitely will go to a specialist and get a second opinion!

So next week is MRI and the movers are coming to bring all the stuff to Vero!The boys will lose their wide open playground and have to maneuver around furniture now.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Mags you've had a lot on your plate lately, showing your house, selling your house, having a downsizing at work, not sure if you have decided to go back to work, and now this, geeze makes me tired
> I'll remember you in my prayers, hoping all will be well. I love you sweet Mags:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I am definitely being tested! But staying positive and handling one thing at a time. It probably is a plus to be this busy and not have time to think about it.
> 
> If the MRI shows something definitely will go to a specialist and get a second opinion!
> 
> So next week is MRI and the movers are coming to bring all the stuff to Vero!The boys will lose their wide open playground and have to maneuver around furniture now.


Continuing to send prayers your way that the MRI shows nothing. The stress of waiting is awful so it's good that you're really busy to keep your mind occupied.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of positive thoughts for you. I've had to go every six months for a diagnostic mammogram and sonogram. They feel it's just a cyst since there has not been a change, but it is still worrisome.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Mag...you are always in my thoughts and prayers, regardless of this test. I will be thinking positively for you that it's nothing. Xo...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just what you needed, NOT! Will be praying & sending positive thoughts Mags! I'm glad you're playing it safe and getting additional testing done.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I think that will be my life too unless the MRI shows something hot as they call it.
OH well better be safe than sorry.



revakb2 said:


> Lots of positive thoughts for you. I've had to go every six months for a diagnostic mammogram and sonogram. They feel it's just a cyst since there has not been a change, but it is still worrisome.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

more good thoughts and prayers that the MRI shows nothing.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Waiting for MRI ?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts and you can always call me, been through it too.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I hope I never have to do that again. I can't keep still that long and being upside down my sinuses started to drain and it was hard to swallow. Now the waiting game begins! Thanks for all the good thoughts and will let you know.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> OMG, I hope I never have to do that again. I can't keep still that long and being upside down my sinuses started to drain and it was hard to swallow. Now the waiting game begins! Thanks for all the good thoughts and will let you know.


I feel your pain. I had to have a 4 hour MRI once, brutal!
Your in my thoughts everyday Mag. Xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes the MRI's are no fun though there are worse things. Hoping that nothing shows up as worrisome. (((hugs)))


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad that is behind you now, sending more good thoughts Mags.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sending love to you Mags:wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Also sending love and positive thoughts:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for good news!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The waiting is the hardest part---although none of it is easy! Hang in there, Mags.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad that is over for you! I hate this for for you! Sending hugs and prayers for good results!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone!
On a happier front, I am sitting in my den waiting on the movers


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How long do you have to wait for the results?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

[i should hear by Monday QUOTE=pippersmom;3954713]How long do you have to wait for the results?[/QUOTE]


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

They called me right away to say no cancer I'm normal yippeeeeee


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank goodness nothing is wrong. What a great day--great news and new chapter. Sending love and hugs:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili:Wonderful news!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Best news all day!!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:chili: :chili: :chili: That's great news and I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord 
Hugs and love to you dear Mags:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wonderful news!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mags, I am so happy for you. 

I cannot believe all you had to go through ... but, thank goodness you are going to be okay.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's the best news, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so relieved to know you will be ok.
Love ya Mag...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news! Now on with the move!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I feel like I am on a roller coaster! My realtor called and the buyers want a two week extension on closing. We had an usually long contract because they are moving from WI and they wait to the last minute to ask for an extension. I have already moved out and scheduled all of the transfers and cancellations of services. St Joseph don't fail me now!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck Mags, sorry yet another turn. St Joseph has done his job (technically the house is sold). Now it is up to St Ives (the patron Saint of lawyers) to complete the work. The good news is that his festival day is May 19th, so you may not have too long to wait for an "intervention". 

I can not imagine how stressful this is all to you, but it is amazing how quickly things turn around. Been having a bit of a rough patch - nothing like what you are going through, just everything seemed to be going wrong and feeling a bit down. Then I was driving to work yesterday (doing the speed limit) and as has been happening the last few days, I had a car on my tail. In a foul mood to begin with, then the car sped up and passed me. Lo and behold there was a trooper sitting on the other side of the road, blue light flashed and pulled the xxxx over. Suddenly I realized the the universe is looking out for me again and I am in its favor. My luck and disposition then changed, the world became so much brighter. (True story) Your bright star will come soon, too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> They called me right away to say no cancer I'm normal yippeeeeee


Normal? :blink: Really?  I don't think they have that part right. I think you're SPECTACULAR!!! So happy for your medical news. And really the rest...the house. It will all fall into place. Don't sweat the stuff that isn't dangerous.  So happy for you! :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Mags ... you certainly have been on a challenging journey. But, I just know things will settle down for you shortly. I am sorry you have to wait for a two week extension on closing ... but, thank goodness you are under contact to have sold the house, right? 

Hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Good luck Mags, sorry yet another turn. St Joseph has done his job (technically the house is sold). Now it is up to St Ives (the patron Saint of lawyers) to complete the work. The good news is that his festival day is May 19th, so you may not have too long to wait for an "intervention".


So, Walter has helped you with the next saint who can guide you along the way. (Saint Ives)

Mags ... there is also the patron saint of headaches ... St. Teresa of Avila. I know you have experienced enough headaches by now. 

When all of this is over the perhaps we can celebrate your conversion to Catholicism! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Walter. Loved the Karma story. Actually, we had a turn and now we are closing on the 9th. They didn't like my extension fee LOL

Hope you are feeling better and I think we all need a big maltese party to cheer us up.




wkomorow said:


> Good luck Mags, sorry yet another turn. St Joseph has done his job (technically the house is sold). Now it is up to St Ives (the patron Saint of lawyers) to complete the work. The good news is that his festival day is May 19th, so you may not have too long to wait for an "intervention".
> 
> I can not imagine how stressful this is all to you, but it is amazing how quickly things turn around. Been having a bit of a rough patch - nothing like what you are going through, just everything seemed to be going wrong and feeling a bit down. Then I was driving to work yesterday (doing the speed limit) and as has been happening the last few days, I had a car on my tail. In a foul mood to begin with, then the car sped up and passed me. Lo and behold there was a trooper sitting on the other side of the road, blue light flashed and pulled the xxxx over. Suddenly I realized the the universe is looking out for me again and I am in its favor. My luck and disposition then changed, the world became so much brighter. (True story) Your bright star will come soon, too.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

:web:

I think I will just have to book a massage and chill out! 

QUOTE=Snowbody;3955562]Normal? :blink: Really?  I don't think they have that part right. I think you're SPECTACULAR!!! So happy for your medical news. And really the rest...the house. It will all fall into place. Don't sweat the stuff that isn't dangerous.  So happy for you! :chili:[/QUOTE]


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Amen!




snowball pie's mommi said:


> so, walter has helped you with the next saint who can guide you along the way. (saint ives)
> 
> mags ... There is also the patron saint of headaches ... St. Teresa of avila. I know you have experienced enough headaches by now.
> 
> When all of this is over the perhaps we can celebrate your conversion to catholicism! :histericalsmiley:


----------

